# picked up a couple bikes, would like info/thoughts



## mrc55 (Jun 16, 2014)

Picked up these two bikes over the weekend. 

The StingRay is obvious but I can find no info on these handlebars.   

I cannot find any identifying information on this bike with the MBI stickers. There are no identifying numbers anywhere and no Miami Bike & Supply Company bike info.

Can anyone direct me to a resource for either?

I have a neighbor interested in buying the MBI and I have no idea what to suggest as a price.

Thanks for any thoughts you have.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 16, 2014)

A stingray is a Schwinn specific model, so you don't have a stingray, but a muscle bike of course. Those are rams horn handlebars (found on schwinns maybe others). I would take whatever you could get for the MBI bike. Looks like 1980's perhaps?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2014)

*Bikes*

Looks like the muscle bike could be a huffy by the sprocket.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 16, 2014)

The bars on the muscle bike are the Wald version of the Schwinn RamsHorn.  The Roadrunner bike is an Iverson.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 16, 2014)

i think those are rams horn handle bars and are pretty sought after by ratrodders. for some reason the angle of the pic is maybe distorting the bend angle.

maybe someone else has a view if they are actual ramshorn handlebars. i saw a guy buy just the handlebars for $80 at a bike show once


----------



## mrc55 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks. I'm pretty novice at this but love old bikes. My wife just grins when I bring them home because she knows even if I plan to sell them I will have a hard time letting them go. I really appreciate all the help I can get with identification. Glad to know what the handlebars are called. That should help me with the further identification of the Schwinn.


----------



## mrc55 (Jun 16, 2014)

*better picture of the handlebars and the badge*

the badge on the muscle bike is Coast King. Sorry-I remembered it as Schwinn.  Here's more photos. Original?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 16, 2014)

Bars are Wald for sure. Coast to Coast might be a dept store that the bikes were built for. Grips have the Huffy logo on them. Somebody will surely know more.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2014)

*Coast king*

Pretty sure was an off brand huffy made bike.


----------



## mrc55 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm quite sure that Coast to Coast was a hardware store chain.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 18, 2014)

*Thoughts*

You asked for thoughts. My thoughts would honestly be that If I were at a yard sale with my truck. I would have paid twenty for the sting ray style bike and five dollars for the blue one. Then I would wash them off and bring them to my next  swap meet to double my money. Or I would mess around with the Sting ray style bike and ride it around for a while. That's my thoughts.
But... That stand that you have holding up the Sting ray style bike is cool. where do they sell those stands?
Good Luck with your adventure on the purchase.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 18, 2014)

it's a Huffy. Coast King was the brand used by Coast to Coast hardware.
here's a link to another one on another site.

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index....bike-for-putting-another-bike-together.74130/


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 21, 2015)

The chrome bike is a 1968 Coast King Road Runner - which is basically a rebadged Huffy Cheater Slick Modified.  Coast-to-Coast was a midwestern hardware chain in the 60's and 70's.  The attached photo is an original bike with a sissy bar pad added.


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/76885748/CoastKing-Ad.jpg


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2015)

*Incredible stroke of luck on this find.
Doesn't happen very often these days.
Please let us know what you decide to do with them.
There is always the Smithsonian.*


----------



## Gordon Huse (Aug 16, 2017)

mrc55 said:


> *better picture of the handlebars and the badge*
> 
> the badge on the muscle bike is Coast King. Sorry-I remembered it as Schwinn.  Here's more photos. Original?
> 
> ...



I can tell you exactly what this is, I had one. They were sold only at Coast to Coast Hardware Stores. I believe 1968 or 1969, originally this bike had a Red with Silver metal flake sparkle banana Seat, with a tall chrome Sissybar that was about 4' tall of the top of the seat. The tires also came with a Redwall pinstripe on the front and back tires. The Grips look original. Wow! This is a true Rare Find!


----------

